# Adieu !



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Adieu MacG, je vous aimais bien ...  

il ne me reste plus beaucoup de temps avant que le ciel ne me tombe sur la tête ... la fin du monde  : c'est pour ce soir !!! :affraid:

Regardez plutôt ce que moi je vois depuis chez moi !!! 































ça y est ils arrivent !!! :affraid:

Adieu ...   j'vous écrirai !!!

PS : Hey Doc, ils sont chez toi aussi ...?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Belles photos en tout cas


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2004)

Bah ça alors...    Tu peux rien faire avec ton trident Lorna?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

et en plus Will Smith et Bruce Willis sont en vacances... pas d'bol...

La fin du monde est proche de toute façon.... 

 

De bien belles images en tout cas...


----------



## naas (19 Août 2004)

viens en irlande c'est comme ça 6 mois dans l'année  :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2004)

Impressionnantes les photos... bravo


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

J'aime pas la pluie et les orages, yanna trop en Belgique, il a déjà trop plus cet été


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Bonsoir Lorna
Chez moi, hier matin peu après 7h
Sont-ils bien arrivés ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Bon finalement je suis encore là !   

Mais c'était vraiment impressionnant ce ciel !   
En plus de la petite "soucoupe volante", y'en avaut une immense, mais il m'aurait fallu monter sur le toit de l'immeuble avec un grand angle ... et j'ai pas ça ... 

j'ai la suite je vous prépare ça !!!


----------



## iTof (19 Août 2004)

ca me fait penser que j'ai vu y a qq temps un site d'un chasseur d'éclairs américain qui utilisait un PB G3... sans para-tonerre...   

du LC eu eMac, pas encore pris la foudre    
> pour les photo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Merci à tous pour les photos :rose:, jai rien retouché, livrées à l'état brut ...

j'ai juste photographié avant que le vent ne se mette à tous faire claquer chez moi  (ben noon j'ai pas eu peur    )

Loustic, très sympa la photo , d'un tout autre style ... 

Bon la suite, car oui yà une petite suite ... après la soucoupe volante, le gros nuage noir en spirale, un gros coup de vent, la pluie ...etc...


et ben après tout ça il y à eu ça :






(aaah si j'avais un grand angle ...   )

Et quelques temps après, de l'autre côté ... et ben ... :hein: je les ai vu   oui vu faire ...du SURF !!!!!






Jolies vagues non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

Lorna, moi j'y vois une bouche immense pleine de dents et un oeil noir qui me regarde bizarrement... 
bon ok, j'arrête de suite les boissons fermentées...    

Encore Bravo... va falloir que je trouve comment "envoyer" des photos sur le forum (?)...


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et quelques temps après, de l'autre côté ... et ben ... :hein: je les ai vu   oui vu faire ...du SURF !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très amusante, celle-là   

de plus, elle intéresserait probablement des météorologues à titre d'exemple


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

En effet, jolies photos, Lorna ! 
Content de voir que tu es toujours là, le titre de ton sujet m'avait alarmé ! 


---------

Pour le concombre masqué, il faut que tes photos soient en ligne.
Tu as peut-être un espace perso chez ton FAI ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En effet, jolies photos, Lorna !
> Content de voir que tu es toujours là, le titre de ton sujet m'avait alarmé !



Meuh non c'est pas parce que certains me taquinent ... à chaque fois que j'ose faire des fautes (ou autres ...)  ...que je vais définitivement fermer la porte !  


Mais j'avoue qu'une court instant j'ai crû qu'il allait y avoir une tornade sur Pau  (oui vous avez pas les mouvements, le bruit du vent, le son...la video quoi ! )   

Bon allez, c'est bien parce que c'est vous ... une plus grande :









Pour Concombre ... les photos je les ai mises en ligne, suffit juste après de rentrer l'URl dans la fenêtre pop up qui s'ouvre une fois que t'as cliqué sur l'icone (jaune avec un paysage de montagne)


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non c'est pas parce que certains me taquinent ... à chaque fois que j'ose faire des fautes (ou autres ...)  ...que je vais définitivement fermer la porte !
> 
> 
> Mais j'avoue qu'une court instant j'ai crû qu'il allait y avoir une tornade sur Pau  (oui vous avez pas les mouvements, le bruit du vent, le son...la video quoi ! )
> ...



Ca fout les jetons ce truc.     

Content que tu t'en soit sortie.    :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'avoue qu'une court instant j'ai crû qu'il allait y avoir une tornade sur Pau  (oui vous avez pas les mouvements, le bruit du vent, le son...la video quoi ! )
> 
> Bon allez, c'est bien parce que c'est vous ... une plus grande :


  Ah ouais, ça ressemble à une tornade. C'est superbe mais ça doit fiche une de ces frousse quand t'es dessous!


----------



## anntraxh (20 Août 2004)

Youhouuuuu ? lornaaaaa ??? 
Ouf, tu es toujours parmi nous ... !    :affraid:  :affraid: 

Quelles photos !


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Ouf j'ai cru qu'on avait perdu Lorna, deja qu'elle etait restée dans son bois avec son ours (non je parle pas de Lo).....

Jolies photos et phenomene etrange dans le ciel.

- Y nous zont tous detraqué l'temps avec leur gaz a effet de serre ma brave dame
- Avec ceci madame Mounier ?
- 300g de mou pour mon chat


----------



## Lila (20 Août 2004)

.....ben dis donc, il s'en passe des trucs dans ton ciel......j'aime bien celle du ..."nombril" ?!...dite "la soucoupe"..."les vagues sont chouettes aussi...
 ..avec tout ça, pas besoin de télé....un transat sur les toits et frissons garantis.....coud'foudre aussi !

 ...on compte sur toi pour nous tenir au courant régulièrement des bizareries de ton ciel


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on compte sur toi pour nous tenir au courant régulièrement des bizareries de ton ciel



ok Lila, avec plaisir (il faut dire qu'avec le nombre de fenêtres que compte cet appartement, j'ai pratiquement une vue panoramique 360° sur la ville ! ) ... et des photos de ciel ... j'en ai   (vive le numérique sinon je serais ruinée en développement depuis longtemps ! )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Youhouuuuu ? lornaaaaa ???
> Ouf, tu es toujours parmi nous ... !    :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> Quelles photos !



Viiii je suis lààààààà ! 



mais nooon lààààà  ! :hein: 



Ann' youhoooou là ... regarde tes pieds bon sang ... ben voilà tu m'as trouvée !   :rateau:   

Je scrute le ciel aujourd'hui R.A.S (vous z'avez vous j'ai même appris le langage top secret des missions top secrètes de la NASA  )

Tiens le Milan qui passe ... ah un hélico aussi ...ah non pas un hélicoptère ... mais c'est ... :affraid:

ah noooon ça pas recommencer !  


tu du du du duuuuuuu duu ....   


_ scxiiiiiichrhhhrr ... scrrrr agent Mulder, ici Agent Lorna ...scrrrhhhhhhhh .... scrrr blème transmis scrrrrrriiiiich _


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Viiii je suis lààààààà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut avoir une BD avec?


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> - 300g de mou pour mon chat


 Ne pas confondre avec : "300 grammes de chatte pour mon mou"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre avec : "300 grammes de chatte pour mon mou"




Luc !!!! voyons !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je scrute le ciel aujourd'hui R.A.S.



Et heureusement ! On ne va tout de même pas prendre la saucée tous les jours ! 

Magnifiques photos Lorna.


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Luc !!!! voyons !  :mouais:


 Méat coule pas, Méa coule pas, Méat maxima coule pas 

 J'hésitais à la faire, c'est pas mon genre, comme tu le sais, mais j'ai des excuses : je suis fatigué, je suis au boulot, et ce soir je suis en vacances. Alros je demande votre indulgence plénière. En plus comme Dieu est dans le coin, ça devrait pouvoir se faire.


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Méat coule pas, Méa coule pas, Méat maxima coule pas


rhooooooo! :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Méat coule pas, Méa coule pas, Méat maxima coule pas
> 
> J'hésitais à la faire, c'est pas mon genre, comme tu le sais, mais j'ai des excuses : je suis fatigué, je suis au boulot, et ce soir je suis en vacances. Alros je demande votre indulgence plénière. En plus comme Dieu est dans le coin, ça devrait pouvoir se faire.




Aaaah c'est donc pour ça que t'as la forme !   

Dans le cioel quoiqu'il y ait ..ben ils s'amusaient bien hier soir !! 

Ah tiens vacances ... toi aussi ...  ... bon mon sac n'a pas trop avancé avec tout ça !!! 

PS pour Doc : ouais fait beau aujourd'hui ...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2004)

Ah je vois que benjamin rentre de vacances ! les forums vont bientôt pouvoir replanter


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah c'est donc pour ça que t'as la forme !
> 
> Dans le cioel quoiqu'il y ait ..ben ils s'amusaient bien hier soir !!
> 
> ...


 PS pour Lorna et le Doc : chanceux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS pour Lorna et le Doc : chanceux



Ben il faut venir dans le sud ...


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

C'est pas l'envie qui manque ma biche   

(Non Lo, "ma biche" est une expression sympathique et amicale chez moi, pas une invitation equivoque)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'envie qui manque ma biche
> 
> (Non Lo, "ma biche" est une expression sympathique et amicale chez moi, pas une invitation equivoque)



 ouf t'as d'la chance il a rien vu !!!


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2004)

j'ai trouvé un truc sur mon gazon,je ne connais pas la marque 
.
ça a l'air de venir de la haut
.

.




.
ça dessous, je sais ce que c'est,un fils de THEBIG
.


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

Il y a un instant chez moi


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un instant chez moi



Sous un autre angle.  La qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous.


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous.



J'ai du beaucoup retoucher la photo au niveau des couleurs... visiblement mon coolpix a de la peine avec une luminosité pareille


----------



## Nexka (24 Août 2004)

Toujours dans les Pyrénées Atlantique (comme chez Lorna, dangereux le département  :affraid: )
Voilà ce qui est tombé du ciel hier aprés midi...  






Remarque c'est pratique pour le  pastis, suffit de tendre le verre par la fenêtre


----------



## macmarco (24 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...Remarque c'est pratique pour le  pastis, suffit de tendre le verre par la fenêtre



Tu m'otes les mots de la bouche !      
 :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans les Pyrénées Atlantique (comme chez Lorna, dangereux le département  :affraid: )
> Voilà ce qui est tombé du ciel hier aprés midi...
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois déjà le Doc tendre son verre par la fenêtre de son bureau pour récolté un glaçon ou deux.   
Nous avons bien fait de venir dans votre magnifique région en juin.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Horribles les assiettes qui tombent par chez vous  :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Août 2004)




----------



## Nexka (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Horribles les assiettes qui tombent par chez vous  :affraid:




Arffff    

  C'est les assiettes de ma moman... Va pas être contente si je lui montre ton post


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Horribles les assiettes qui tombent par chez vous  :affraid:



Pourquoi tant de haine avec les glacons a apero ??


----------



## superfoguette (24 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'otes les mots de la bouche !



Tant que ce ne sont que des mots qu'on ôte de ta bouche....


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans les Pyrénées Atlantique (comme chez Lorna, dangereux le département  :affraid: )
> Voilà ce qui est tombé du ciel hier aprés midi...
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai déjà eu ça en banlieue parisienne, je venais juste de mettre la voiture au garage


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Ça me donne faim tout ça... :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

une ptite fondue ?


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> une ptite fondue ?



c'est quoi le gage pour webo ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> une ptite fondue ?



Non, j'ai plus faim là, d'un coup.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2004)

bon ben un suppo et au lit alors.

Et fais un becot a imax avant de te coucher


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon ben un suppo et au lit alors.
> 
> Et fais un becot a imax avant de te coucher



Je suis au boulot là.  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bon ben un suppo et au lit alors.
> 
> Et fais un becot a imax avant de te coucher



pourquoi ? iMax c'est son frere ?  :affraid: tien laurel et hardy sont suisse maintenant ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arffff
> 
> C'est les assiettes de ma moman... Va pas être contente si je lui montre ton post



T'habites chez ta moman ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'habites chez ta moman ?  :love:  :love:  :love:



Heuu non, j'y étais en vacances......


Et je viens de rentrer à Paris  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et je viens de rentrer à Paris  :hein:  :hein:



Merde tu devras te taper l'AE avec la scène de Gribouille qui mange son plat de calamar sans les mains


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Horribles les assiettes qui tombent par chez vous  :affraid:


Bonsoir
Tout cela est bien inquiétant.
J'ai entendu dire que dans les Pyrénées Atlantiques
un jour il était tombé de la m...
Les habitants affolés ne savaient que faire et ils craignaient
par dessus tout qu'ensuite il tombe des pierres plates !
Horrible !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Août 2004)

Pastis poilu, pastis quand même :love:


----------

